# how often do ofsted visit nurseries?



## Scooby12345

My lo's nursery was last inspected in 2007, when will they be inspected again?


----------



## laura1991

i think its ever 4 years x


----------



## mama2b

I would imagine it will be happening fairly soon then ! 

Is it rated Outstanding ? Lucas' nursery was last inspected in 2007 and had an inspection about 6 weeks ago and got outstanding again. The girls told me that outstanding nurseries tend to have there inspections later than ones with a lower rating.


----------



## Scooby12345

mama2b said:


> I would imagine it will be happening fairly soon then !
> 
> Is it rated Outstanding ? Lucas' nursery was last inspected in 2007 and had an inspection about 6 weeks ago and got outstanding again. The girls told me that outstanding nurseries tend to have there inspections later than ones with a lower rating.

No it only got satisfactory so i'm hoping it improves when inspected! Its at my work, so i know a lot of people who have used it and have been really happy with it. My lo has been there 4 months and she likes it too.


----------



## Lollypod

At least once every 3 or 4 years so will definately be happening soon :flower:


----------

